# Bali Fishing



## jvonzun (19. November 2009)

Wie schon letztes Jahr fahre ich jeweils mit einem einheimischen Fischer mit einem traditionellen Boot raus, da diese viel besser wissen, wo die Fische sind und auch viel billiger sind als die grossen Big Game Boote für die „normalen“ Touris.
Gefischt wird vor allem mit selbstgebastelten Streamern auf Mahi Mahis (Golddoraden) und Thunfische. Zusätzlich kann man sein Glück auf Wahoos und Barrakudas versuchen. 
Leider windete es in der ganzen Zeit sehr wenig, was die Erfolgschancen beim Schleppen stark mindert, so fuhren auch die Einheimischen nur vereinzelt aufs Wasser.

1. Tag: Ich fahre nachmittags raus und schleppe mit geschätzten 15km/h und 3 Ruten (2 mit balinesischen Streamern, eine mit Wobbler). Kaum ist der Wobbler im Wasser biegt es eine Rute krumm und ein grosser Wahoo zappelt am anderen Ende. Leider zerfetzt er den Wobbler und biegt den extra starken Drilling auf, danach noch ein Biss und sonst nichts. Zum Schluss versuchen sie das Speed Jigging, jedoch ist die Strömung zu stark und so kommen sie kaum zum Grund.






2. Tag: Tintenfisch – Angeln ist angesagt. Mit den Spezialködern fische ich am Riff, leider ist die Strömung zu stark, was nicht optimal ist und so landen wir nur einen.





3. Tag: Frühmorgens geht’s wieder zum Schleppen. Ca. 2 Stunden suchen wir eine Stelle, wo die starke Strömung auf das ruhige Wasser trifft. Das Wasser spritzt dort mit Hilfe des Windes richtig in die Höhe. Kaum dort angekommen knallen die Ruten hintereinander nach hinten. 30, 40, 50 m Schnur fliegen nur so von der Rolle, wobei die Mahi Mahis fast mehr in der Luft sind als im Wasser. Nach dieser ersten heftigen Flucht, kann man die Fische relativ einfach bis ca. 10 m ans Boot drillen, danach geht der Zirkus wieder los: Fluchten in die Tiefe, auf die Seite und unzählige Sprünge. Es sind extrem kampfstarke Fische, die herrlich gezeichnet sind. Während des Drills wechseln sie öfters die Farbe von grün zu bläulich bis hin zu weisslich. Innerhalb von knapp 2 Stunden beissen 6 Mahi Mahis (einer geht verloren) von bis zu 10 kg und 140 cm. Danach flaut der Wind ab, die Strömung ändert sich und die Fische sind weg.





4. Tag: Insgesamt fange ich 3 Mahi Mahis bis 11 kg und einen Baby–Tuna. 2 Golddoraden, ein Wahoo und ein Tuna schlitzen noch aus.





5. Tag: Ich will das Longline Fishing lernen und fahre in der Nacht raus aufs Meer. Wir setzen insgesamt 6 Leinen à 50 Haken (mit Sardinen bestückt) und lassen sie jeweils 1 Stunde im Wasser. Wir fangen Red Snapper, Grouper, eine Muräne und einen grossen Hai. Zwischendurch versuche ich es immer wieder mit dem Speed Jigging, wobei selbst die 400 g Jigs wegen der starken Strömung nicht auf 90 m Tiefe kommen. Auf der Rückfahrt schleppen wir nochmals, da es jedoch nicht windet und die See ganz flach ist, bekommen wir keinen Biss.





Obwohl die Bedingungen sehr schlecht sind, fange ich unglaublich gut, was jedoch vor allem am einheimischen Fischer liegt, denn die Touristen - Angelboote kamen in der ganzen Zeit nie mit Fisch zurück. Wir sahen sie oft, jedoch fischten sie immer an den falschen Stellen.
Die Angelei ist unglaublich und ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Jahr!!!

Ich kann euch eine Reise nach Bali nicht nur wegen dem Fischen empfehlen. Ich reise in der ganzen Welt herum, für mich ist es jedoch schwierig Bali zu überbieten.
Falls es euch auch einmal dorthin verschlägt, meldet euch, dann kann ich noch ein paar Tipps geben.

Mehr Fotos und auch einen Angelmagazin-Bericht vom letzten Jahr findet ihr hier http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/index.php?page=268.

Ach ja, es war übrigens kein Angelurlaub, sondern meine Hochzeitsreise:vik:
LG Jon


----------



## Team-T (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

Hi John ,
Klasse Bericht #6 Danke Dafür !

Gruß Timo


----------



## Schulle01 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

Super Sache!
Fische auch am liebsten von kleineren Booten.
Gruß Schulle01


----------



## manne 53 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

von mir die besten Glückwünsche für Dich und Deine Frau,da es ja die Hochzeitsreise war.:l


----------



## Sailfisch (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

Schöne Bilder, tolle Fische!


----------



## HarryO. (19. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

super sache#6#6


----------



## kapitän haken (22. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

tolle bilder !!! sieht riectig gut aus fliege am 25 12 nach bali werde 3wochen im norden der insel verbringen habe ein kleines boot für die zeit und kann 5 tages touren mit fischern in einem grossen boot machen .wäre dankbar für ein par tips grüsse matthias


----------



## jvonzun (23. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

in Bali fischen sie mit Streamern. 
Suche die Orte im Meer, wo 2 Strömungen aufeinandertreffen, erkennst du an den Wellen dort,oder am Müll,der dort herumschwimmt. Diese Strömungskanten parallel abfahren (beide Seiten ausprobieren). Köder ca. 40m hinter dem Boot. 
Im Norden gibt es noch viele Wahoos und Barrakudas. Wobbler mit Stahlvorfach nehmen!
Gruss
Jon


----------



## kapitän haken (29. November 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

danke ! schreibe in den naechsten tagen nochmal


----------



## kapitän haken (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

was nimmst du an ruten rollen und schnüren ? bin ich mit guter hecht ausrüstung ok ? Grüße aus wiesbaden und petri heil


----------



## jvonzun (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

vergiss deine hechtausrüstung!das problem besteht darin, dass die mit ihren booten wie die verrückten auf dem meer herumdüsen und somit sogar ein streamer einen grossen widerstand macht und eine hechtrute wahrscheinlich extrem biegen oder sogar brechen würde.
gib folgende artikelnummer bei askari ein,dann findest du meine rute:
109167.85.585 

ich angle mit stationärrollen mit ca. 250m geflochtener schnur drauf (Tragkraft gut 20kg)

gruss jon


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

Moin Jon,
tolle Bilder, sehr schön!
Hast du zufällig ein Foto von den Streamern, die auf Bali benutzt werden?|wavey:


----------



## jvonzun (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

hier ein foto!

http://www.trueschenfischen.ch/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=495


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

Ah, vielen Dank!#6


----------



## jvonzun (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bali Fishing*



> Die beiden Streamer waren die einzigen die Fisch auf die Planken brachten. Also bei Fernreisen nicht immer das hier angepriese Equipment kaufen, sondern sich bei den Fischern oder Sportanglern vor Ort kundig machen


Genau, dies ist das wichtigste! Selbst in Costa Rica waren diese Köder weitaus am fängigsten!!! Könnt euch das Geld für teure Köder sparen!

Wir haben nur mit "meinen" Streamern gefischt und auch viele Tunas erwischt,angeblich gehen sogar gelegentlich Wahoos und Barrakudas drauf!?!


----------



## outang (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

moin
war letztes jahr mit dem zdf auf bali
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/#/beitrag/video/758962/Jobtester-in-Argentinien-und-Bali/
und hatte einen tag gelegenheit mit nem fischer rauszufahren auf tuna.
ich hab geschleppt mit wobblern etc.
von ca 20 booten die draußen waren kam 1! mit nem fisch rein- ca 20 kilo tuna
ansonsten schneider.
das war im norden - bondalem heißt das dorf
die fischer warten auf die delfine, da die den tunas folgen.
wenns soweit ist fahren sie im großen bogen vor den schwarm und setzen ihre köder.
plastikkanister mit reichlich schnur als schwimmer
köder - tinten und kleinere fische
ansonsten viel spass da unten
es wird heiß und feucht!!!!!:vik:


----------



## outang (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

nachtrag-
die 20 boote waren fischer aus den dörfern drumrum.
und ich war bei meinem('') mal zu haus .
lehmboden und schweine daneben.
im käfig ein eichhörnchen als notversorgung.
mit 30€im monat müssen die klar kommen...
und wenn dann ein paar tage nichts geht ......
terima kassih
ps - wir haben morgens um 4 - nachm frühstück : reis mit röstzwiebel und frittierter schweineschwarte,
das landestypische boot- locker 4 m + motor - bei ebbe  - reingwuchtet - 20 - 30 meter - auf palmstämmen über den steinigen strand - in dunkelheit -hatte zum glück ne kopflampe mit... dicke steine die erstmal weg müssen- ich war fertig danach...
und das macht der ärmste sonst allein......
tidak mau

die importieren da mittlerweile reis, da die grundversorgung mit der agrarfläche nicht mehr gewährleistet ist-
hotelanlage im reisfeld bringt eben mehr €.....


----------



## outang (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

@jvonzun
ein foto sieht etwas nach sanur aus -
wo warst du denn ?
terima kassih

ps - ne big game tour liegt bei ca. 500€ - bei den anbietern - kann mal wohl aber handeln - wenn man das boot nicht allein mietet-
habs aber nicht gemacht - für das geld kann man da anderes erleben.
war mit meiner frau da-
zb in ubud wellness spa vom feinsten  - ach ja- sehnsuchtsmodus : on


----------



## jvonzun (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

ja, Sanur im Hyatt


----------



## outang (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

@jvonzun
hi - nochmal -
von wo bist du rausgefahren- vor sanur ???
fürs nexte mal....
und der skipper heißt bestimmt made - oder wayan....


----------



## jvonzun (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bali Fishing*

abfahrt vor sanur bei fischer degot!


----------

